
Plain Text Offenders - snake_case
http://plaintextoffenders.com/
======
adentranter
I think it would be alot easier to consume this data if it was in a table-like
format vs image based.

Im more interested in the number and brands that are doing this vs the
evidence. ( Evidence should be easy to get to aswell so you can build trust
with your readers)

Cool site though.

------
flukus
Could a feature be added to name the digital agency responsible?

------
dreamlayers
Some accounts aren't really important, and then I don't care if they e-mail me
my password or if I reuse passwords.

